# Superduty with 35's



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

They really dont look that big. See how they go in the snow.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice looking PSD man oh btw you should have hook the plow up lol


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

That looks sharp,does it have a lift.I wish I could run a taller tire on my dually,mileage sucks with a 4.30 gear.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks really good.What brand tires?


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Well its got a 2" leveling kit on the front and F350 rear blocks,which are 2" higher than a 250.

The tires are Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ's 35/12.5/17


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

looks like a railroad truck from the side. Get some wider rims for a tire with that width.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*I like it!*

Looks just right for a work truck!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks great! I'd love tires with more bite...How well do they handle weight of the plow/ and trailers or weight in the bed?
-Mike


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

MJM Landscaping;436130 said:


> Well its got a 2" leveling kit on the front


Can you tell me what 2" leveling kit you have, I'm looking into those right now. Also did you install it or have it installed ?

Thanks


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

> Can you tell me what 2" leveling kit you have, I'm looking into those right now. Also did you install it or have it installed ?
> 
> Thanks


Its a kit just like this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-F250-F350-F450-4WD-Leveling-Lift-kit-2005-2008-J_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33585QQihZ002QQitemZ120187405759QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Installed it myself. Pretty straight forward. It goes under the spring assembly and bolts to the knuckle.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

MTZ's are one of the best radial/at tires. Should do good in the snow. Remember though, the skinnier the the tire the more traction in the snow. The wider the tire in the mud the more traction. I've got a set of 33 mtz's on a truck in the winter that I have 39.5's in the summer. Winter they do great, I don't plow with it though.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

MJM Landscaping;437184 said:


> Its a kit just like this.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-F250-F350-F450-4WD-Leveling-Lift-kit-2005-2008-J_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33585QQihZ002QQitemZ120187405759QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
> 
> Installed it myself. Pretty straight forward. It goes under the spring assembly and bolts to the knuckle.


So what do you think about that kit?I was just looking at them yesterday and was wondering if they work ok.See any problems yet?
How does the plow look now,with the lift and tires.You should post up some pics with the plow on.wesport


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks great! I plowed with my 35x12.50 BFG M/T's last year and they were awesome in the snow.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Can you post a few pictures of that leveling kit, I really would like to see how they are installed.

Thanks again MJM


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

ya Eyesell I will. I really like the kit. Alot of other kits bolt to the top on the spring. It seems better to bolt through on the bottom. Also the rubber coil spacers are junk. I could never see those holding up to the weight of the plow. 

I will take some more pics prolly not till monday. Heading north to find snow to ride. Supposely the Canadian border has about 20".


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

truck looks bad man.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have the leveling kit in my 99 and it helps alot never really liked the front rake look. Truck looks sweet.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Great looking truck!!! I just put 305/70/R17 Buck Shot Maxis Mudders on my F250. What does that compute to in 33's or 35's


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

305's are 33's 
This link is from last year. The ford had 305/70/17 Procomp All Terrians. those went awesome in the snow but looked way to small.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45922


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

MJM truck looks good. If you haven't tried it yet with the plow on you might want to. I had a set of Pro Comp 35x12.5 on a pair of 10" wide rims with a 4" lift and it still rubbed. I went to a set of 33's mounted on stock rims and they don't rub at all. Just my $.02 but truck does look good. I haven't tried the Baja MTZ's but ran the Pro Comp MT's and they sucked. I am now running the Pro Comp AT's on both my F250 and wife's Excursion. The Excursion is running 35x12.5x17.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

MJM Landscaping;437450 said:


> ya Eyesell I will. I really like the kit. Alot of other kits bolt to the top on the spring. It seems better to bolt through on the bottom. Also the rubber coil spacers are junk. I could never see those holding up to the weight of the plow.
> 
> I will take some more pics prolly not till monday. Heading north to find snow to ride. Supposely the Canadian border has about 20".


MJM, did you find snow to ride, don't forget about my pics  The reason I'm so curious about this leveling kit is I see them range in price from these at $ 45.00 to some kits for $ 250.00, I'm trying to figure out the difference. Second, I'm curious how these will hold up with the plow on the front, will they work with an extra 1200 lbs up there. Your pictures will help me determine weather I can install them myself or get a buddy to help. Were the directions decent ??


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

> MJM truck looks good. If you haven't tried it yet with the plow on you might want to. I had a set of Pro Comp 35x12.5 on a pair of 10" wide rims with a 4" lift and it still rubbed. I went to a set of 33's mounted on stock rims and they don't rub at all. Just my $.02 but truck does look good. I haven't tried the Baja MTZ's but ran the Pro Comp MT's and they sucked. I am now running the Pro Comp AT's on both my F250 and wife's Excursion. The Excursion is running 35x12.5x17.
> 11-25-2007 06:50 PM


Ya I tried it, drove it around a bit. It work mint. No rubbing at all. I tried hitting bumps pretty hard with the wheel turned, so far so good. I kept the stock narrow rims so the tires wont be too wide in the winter.



> MJM, did you find snow to ride, don't forget about my pics The reason I'm so curious about this leveling kit is I see them range in price from these at $ 45.00 to some kits for $ 250.00, I'm trying to figure out the difference. Second, I'm curious how these will hold up with the plow on the front, will they work with an extra 1200 lbs up there. Your pictures will help me determine weather I can install them myself or get a buddy to help. Were the directions decent ??


No real snow, just frozen logging roads. I got the pics. The round aluminum spacers is the kit. They are really solid and are bolted in there. I used them all last year with the plow, no problems. Just make sure you align it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Stupid question buy how did you get your spring out ?? How long to install ??

Thanks again for the pictures, I just bought a set of these off e-Bay today.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Just jack the truck up, put it on jack stands, I then put the jack under the axle to slowly bring it down once the spring is unbolted. A lift would really work best. Unhook the shocks, unbolt the stock bolt at the bottom that holds the spring in. Should be about it. I know mine came with pretty clear instructions. Prolly a little over an hour for both sides. If you are mechanically inclined at all you can do it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks again, pullin' the motor out of my Chevelle 3 times as allowed me to buy most all tools, wife won't let me get a lift but I think with the info above and the directions/pictures I can do it with a good jack and jack stands.

Thanks again !!


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

i've noticed that a lot of the newer f250's around here seem to sit low on the rear end - as if its pulling a semi heavy load. whats the reason for this - anyone know?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks tough, very nice.


----------



## amscapes03 (Nov 24, 2003)

awesome looking truck.....always wanted to put on a set of mickeys on mine. how's that x-blade holdin up?


----------

